
Popular Games on the Apple TV App Store Making $100/Day or Less - qzervaas
http://toucharcade.com/2015/12/07/apple-tv-app-store-games-making-100-dollars-a-day/
======
muddi900
I know the piece is based on complete hearsay, but did anybody think it is a
surprise? Console gaming is a very tough market to break. It is a tough market
to stay afloat in for market leaders. Microsoft were untouchable a mere 5
years ago, but their small resistance to change in developer relations policy
has left them with very little software for Xbox One, and one PR gaffe with
the DRM destroyed their best consumer brand. Now Xbox One has been recovering,
especially due to regular sales(I bought one even after being burned on
defective 360's), but it is still without any games to play between the big
releases, which are fewer and fewer because of increasing budgets. How can
Apple come close with a device that doesn't even ship with a controller? It
would take a lot of perseverance to succeed in this market and Apple has the
the financial backing to do so.

As for the piece it self, I could not complete it because it has stuff like
this:

>but again, have you read a single report where anyone has come out and said
anything along the lines of, "Oh man, I'm so glad we invested development time
in the Apple Watch, we're making so much money?"

"Have you read single report suggesting touch arcade is worth reading?"

